# دال معجمة



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل يدلني أحد عن معنى «الدال المعجمة» في هذه المساهمة للأخت جواهر؟​


Jawaher said:


> أؤيد اصل كلمة هدر بمعنى تكلم والقصد منها اخراج  صوت فقط وهناك كلمة اخرى مغربية لها نفس المعنى وهي يدوي بفتح الياء وتسكين  الدال ونقول هدير المياه ودوي القنابل فالمقصود الصوت فقط والله اعلم  وبالنسبة لكلمة هذر بالدال المعجمة فهي الكلام غير المرغوب فيه والأخوة  المصريون ينطقونها هزر ويقولون انت بتهزر ولا إيه


*ما الفرق بين الذال والدال المعجمة؟*​


----------



## Xence

هي نفسها .. الدال المعجمة هي الذال 

في الواقع ، هذه المصطلحات ترجع إلى اللغويين القدماء الذين كانوا يميزون بين الحروف المهملة (بدون نقط) والحروف المعجمة (التي بها نقط) .. ثم يميزون في هذه الأخيرة بين الموحّدة والمثنّاة إلخ​


----------



## إسكندراني

شكرًا زنس
هل كانوا يصفون النون والباء والتاء والثاء بهذا الأسلوب أيضًا؟


----------



## Xence

أهلا إسكندراني

نعم ، كان هناك وصف لهذه الحروف المتشابهة في الشكل ... وبما أنها كلها منقّطة ، فليس هناك داع لوصفها بالمعجمة ، بل كانوا يقولون : ا

الباء  الموحدة
التاء  المثناة الفوقية 
الثاء  المثلثة 
النون الموحدة الفوقية
الياء المثناة التحتية

طبعا ، كل هذه الأوصاف لم يكن لها غرض سوى تفادي الخلط واللبس الذي كان يحصل بعد اختراع عملية نَقْط الحروف ، للحفاظ على المصحف من لحن الأعاجم (في عهد عبد الملك بن مروان ، على ما أعتقد) ا​


----------



## WadiH

نعم وللحماية من التصحيف
فلو كتب الناسخ (تغلب) قد ياتي ناسخ آخر ويكتبها (ثعلب) فيضيع المعنى
لكن لو كتب (تغلب بالتاء المثناة الفوقية والغين المعجمة) صار بالإمكان تصحيح الخطأ قبل أن يحصل


----------



## إسكندراني

شكرًا لكما


----------

